# bios setting- UMA Video Memory



## krim058 (Feb 10, 2007)

in my bios, UMA Video Memory is set to Auto but there are other choices (8MB, 16MB, 32MB, 64MB, 128MB).

I'm wondering how "auto" works and whether it would have any effect on the speed of games if I set it to 128MB.

on a laptop here, compaq presario 2100


----------



## Rob 1 (Apr 2, 2008)

If you can spare the memory, I would set UMA to fixed, and the memory to the maximum amount it allows for.


----------

